# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  ما أصدق انه ريلي وو نبض قلبي مات

## ساره السويدي

الحين الساعه 7 الصبح من البارحه ما رقدت عدل ارقد وانش 
خواتي ريلي مات امس يوم الاحد !! 
يوم السبت سار خلص كل امورنا للعيد وترس البيت اغراض والعاب حق عيالنا وماظهر من البيت منها تم كل الوقت عندنا يلاعب عياله 
والساعه 7المغرب اتصل في ريل حرم المهيري لانه كان طالب فيلم منه ، ويــاه لين بيتنا ريل حرم المهيري بيتنا وتموا يلسوا يطالعون مباريات اظن ريال مدريد لانه يحب هالفريق 
وبعدين قالي الريال بيتعشى عندي لزمت عليه سووله عشا وبعدين سون الخدامات عشى وتعشوا ويلسوا وانا لاحظت انه الريال طوّل عنده ومب عادتهم يطولون جيه قلت يالله يمكن مستانسين لانه ريل حرم المهيري ربيعه مثل اخوه 
وبعد ما سار الريال ياني وكانوا عيالي رقود اتصلت طليقته الله لايسامحها ان شاء الله وتمت تسبه و جي بسبة خلاف بينهم وسكر عنها مضايج مع انه كان فرحان من زيارة ربيعه 
انا هديت الوضع وجيه عقب قالي انتي احسن منها بوايد الحمدلله انا راضي عليج بس هي لو اموت مب راضي عليها لانها بعد تعلم ولدها يسب ابوه كلام وصخ وهو طالب حضانة الولد 
بعدين قالي طبيها خلينا نتابع الفيلم اللي يابه لي اخوي هو يسمي ريل حرم المهيري اخوه لانه هذاك ماعنده اخوان وخوان ريلي وريلي جنهم اخوانه بس اكثر شي ريلي مثل اخوه 
بعدين تابعنا الفيلم يبت له مكسرات وعصير ويلسنا وعقب ماخلص الفيلم قالي قومي نرقد عن نتأخر عن دواماتنا
وسرنا نرقد هو دوم يتدلع انسدح ع الفراش قال لحفيني ساره اشتقت تلحفيني بعدين لحفته 
عقب قالي (انا كل يوم انشط عنج انش الفير قبلج واوعيج باجر دوري انام وانتي توعيني مالي خص باجر دوري انام) 
قلت له ان شاء الله يالله ضبط المنبه وعطني اياه بحط عدالي
ضبط المنبه وعطاني اياه ورقد عقب انا رقدت والفير عند الاذان نشيت ع صراخ بني تصيح صياح 
عقب شليتها وشغلت النور وتمت ترضع بس تحك شعرها وتطالع صوب ابوها انااقولها باباتج نايم
عليه دوام صح؟وانتي ماتخلين حد ينام هي تحب حد يسولف عليها ترقد ف رقدت عمرها ست شهور 
ف رحت اوعيه شفته ما يتحرك حطيت ايدي ع ويهه ويهه كان احمر ويبهته باديه تزرق وجسمه بارد
حطيت راسي ع صدره جهة القلب ماسمع شي 
وكان اخوه في الليل على طلعة ريل حرم المهيري داش هو وبايت عندنا ربعت بدون حجاب نسيت حتى البس شيله دقيت عليه الباب فتح لي واستغرب من لبسي وشعري وقلت له الحق الحق اخوك 
هني ربع يا غرفتي وتنبهت لبست شيلة صلاه . تم يزقر على اخوه ويحركه ماشي فايده قال يمكن اغمى عليه حاول يوعيه ماشي 
عقب اتصل لاسعاف يو البيت قالو الريال ميت يلست في الارض من صدمتي تذكرت يوم يقول : ساره دوري انام دوري انام وقلت في خاطري تنام في الجنه يالغالي  
قالوا لازم ننقله المستشفى ونشوف تقرير الطب الجنائي واتصلو في الشرطه ماعرف ليش 
مسك ايدي حماي وهو وايد يحترمني وقالي قومي كنت بطيح مسكني للاسف مع انه مايجوز ومسكني من خصري وداني الغرفه الثانيه مال عيالي وياب البنيه من غرفتي 
وبدا اخوه يتصل في الاهل كلهم وبدوا اييون 


ونقلوا ريلي الدختر والطب الوقائي قالوا ازمه قلبيه حاده لا مجتول ولا مضروب ولاشي ف ساروا الشرطه وصدر تصريح الدفن 
بدا العزا امس ودفنوه حبيبي 



ودفنوه عقب صلاة العصر ، والريال قال انا بدفنه وفعلا هو دفن اخوه الله يصبرني ويصبر اخوانه ويصبر اخوه ويصبر عيالي انا عيالي خبرتهم انه ابوهم راح عندالله ومابيرجع 
عسب لا يحطون امل مع انهم مب مستوعبين شي بس يقولون للناس ابوي راح عند الله 
الحين ابا ابدا اربيهم نفس ماكان يقول عيالي اباهم احسن ناس 
خواتي ارضن ازواجكن ترا الجنه من وراهم الحمدلله مات ريلي وقلبه صافي عليه مات وهو قايل قبله لو اموت ماب راضي ع طليقتي باللي سوته فيني 
مات وهو مب راضي عنها شو استفادت شو بيفيدها دمعها البارح يوم كانت تصيح صياح مع انه طليقها بس ندمانه يوم تخلي ولدها يسب ويلعن ابوه ويوم مكرهه ولدها في ابوه 
والله ياخواتي انتن تقولن لو يموت الريل اهون من انه يتزوج غيري بس انا اقولكن لو يرجع لي ويتزوج عشر غيري اهون من انه يموت الحمدلله رب العالمين على كل حال 
الى رحمة الله ان شاء الله
ريل حرم المهيري قال شي محد كان يعرفه :

قال كان وايد فرحان بشوفتي وكنت كلما ترخصت يقولي ايلس ماشبعت منك ايلس ماشبعت منك لاتسير بيي اخوي 
عقب عسب اقعد لزم عليه بالعشا ويلسنا نسولف ونضحك ونطالع التلفزون وياب لي صورنا في اخر عمره اعتمرناها مع بعضفي العشر الاواخر و تم يرويني اياهن 
ويوم مر الوقت وترخصت اخر مره يوم اترخصت قالي اوكي اشوفك على خير قال وحضني فتره تم حاضني وقال سلم على ابوك مع انه فالعاده هو يخاشمني !! 
ويقول الريال يوم اركب السياره وسار قال في الدرب ياني مسج :
طرشله هالكلام 
(هناك اناس ينحتون في اعماقنا مشاعر رائعه يخلدون في قلوبنا ذكرى لاتمحى نهفو الى رؤياهم يزدان الوجود بهم لنا الفخر بحبهم لنا الشرف بصحبتهم فليحفظهم الله اينما كانوا وليدم بيننا وبينهم الوصال) 
يقول واتصلت به تم يضحك وينكت وعقب سكر 
والله ياخواتي حتى العمال يصيحون حتى الهنود فقارى يصيحون حتى الخدامات مالنا ومال اهلي وخواني يصيحن كلهم يقولون بابا محمد زين كلهم
وربعه في الدوام وجيراننا كلهم متأثرين
خواتي هالله هالله ف ازواجكن مب مشكله بسيطه تخليج تطفريبه ترا لومات لا قدر الله بتحسين كيف الفرقى صعبه

انا عندي وظيفتي في البنك وعندي شهادتي شفتن شو فايدة الشهاده والوظيفه

اشتغلن وارضن ازواجكن لاتزعلونهم


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## احبني موت

انا لله وانا اليه راجعــــــون

عظم الله اجرج يالغاليه .. ويارب تكون خاتمه لاحزانج

ربي يرحم زوجج ويسكنه فسيح جنـــاته .. ويلهمكم الصبر والسلوان

 :Frown:

----------


## High regard

وااايد تأثرت والله عيوني دمعت 

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناااتة يارب 

.. صدق صعب الوحده تفقد زوجها الله يصبرج أختي

----------


## ام شقاري

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون

الله يرحمه برحمته و يغمد روحه الجنه .. الله يصبر قلبج يا حبيبتي و يعينج على تربية عيالج احسن تربيه

عظم الله اجرج

----------


## قيوانية بل

إنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون

الله يرحمه برحمته ان شا ءالله ويدخله الجنه

والله يصبرج اختي ويسر أمورج 

ولا حول ولاقوة الابالله والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## ريم الحزوم

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويرزقه الجنه 
ويجمعج وياه في الاخره مثل ماجمعج وياه في الدنيا 
والله يباركلج في عيالج ويعوضونج ويصبرونج ويعينونج على تحمل فراقه 

الله يعينج اختي وياجرج في مصيبتج

----------


## ميروووه

الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويتجاوز عن سيئاته يارب ..والله ايصبرج على هالمصاب ..انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون 



ميرووووه

----------


## عود مايس

عظم الله اجرج اختي ساره.. الله يرحمه، ويسكنه فسيح جناته.. وايصبرج انشالله ..

----------


## خسوووفه

الله يرحمه يارب ويجعل الجنه مثواه ان شالله ويجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ...

وربي يزيدج ايمان وتثبيت ... هاي حال الدنيا الغاليه ... محد يعلم متي يومه ... والله قلبي يتقطع عليج ..بس انتي انسانه مؤمنه والله ياجرج في مصيبتج ويطرح البركه في عيالج ..ان شالله ويعينج على تربيتهم ..يارب

----------


## بنت الامارات.

إنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون

الله يرحمه برحمته ان شا ءالله ويدخله الجنه

والله يصبرج اختي ويسر أمورج 

ولا حول ولاقوة الابالله والحمد لله على كل حال والله قصتج عورت لي قلبي والله ان عيني تدمع بدون ما احس الله يخليلج عيالج

----------


## غيب وانا غيب

احسن الله عزاج الغالية

والله يرحمه ويصبركم ع فراقه

----------


## الحلا2007

االه يرحمه ويجعل الجنة مثواه

ويثبته عند السؤال..

اختج حرم المهيري حطت الموضوع والكل شارك بالعزا

ربي يصبرج وادعيله بالجنة والثبات عند السؤال

----------


## ثمرة القرآن

فديتج الله يصبرج يالغالية 

والله انا اقري ودموعي تنزل 


الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويدخله جنات الفردوس الاعلــــــى

والله يصبرج ويصبر اهله يارب العالمين 

احمدي ربج دايما وادعيله بالرحمة دووووووم

----------


## ام شواخي

الله يرحمه ويغفرله ويلهمكم الصبر والسلوان
والله اصبرج الغاليه ويعينج علي تربية عيالج ان شاءالله
ان لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## همسة الغلا

والله انه عيني تدمع عليج
الله يصبرج اختي ويصبر عيالج واهله واخوانه
الله يرحمه و يغمد روحه الجنه

----------


## mryoooma999

الله يرحمه برحمة الواسعه هم السابقون ونحن لحقون

----------


## أم_أسماء

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

اللهم ارحمه واغفرله

اللهم وسع مدخله .. وافسح له في قبره ونوره له فيه

اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد .. اللهم ونقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس

اللهم انك غني عن عذابه اللهم فإن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته اللهم وإن كان مسيئاً فتجازو عنه

اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم ثبته عند السؤال
اللهم ثبته عند السؤال

اللهم يمن كتابه و هون حسابه و لين ترابه و ثبت أقدامه و ألهمه حسن الجواب

اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة .. اللهم وسع له قبره على مد البصر

اللهم انقله من ضيق اللحود و القبور إلى سعة الدور و القصور مع الذين أنعمت عليهم من الصديقين و الصالحين والشهداء

اللهم اجعل له من فوقه و من تحته و من أمامه و من خلفه و عن يمينه و عن يساره نورا من نورك يا نور السماوات و الأرض

اللهم أبدله دارا خيرا من داره و أهلا خيرا من أهله و أزواجا خيرا من أزواجه واسكنه فسيح جناتك

اللهم آنس وحشته و ارحم غربته و قهِ عذاب القبر و عذاب النار

اللهم إنه لو كان ضيفي لأكرمته اللهم فإنه الآن ضيفك فأكرمه يا أكرم الأكرمين

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون و سلام على المرسلين و الحمد لله رب العالمين.



اللهم اميين

والله امس طول الليل من قريت قصتج اتذكرها واتيي في بالي دوم ودمعتي ع خدي
وهاي الدنيا

----------


## الزين كله*

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله

انا لله و انا اليه راجعون

الله يرحمه برحمته و يغمد روحه الجنه .. الله يصبر قلبج يا حبيبتي و يعينج على تربية عيالج احسن تربيه

عظم الله اجرج

----------


## الـكلبانية

> إنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون
> 
> الله يرحمه برحمته ان شا ءالله ويدخله الجنه
> 
> والله يصبرج اختي ويسر أمورج 
> 
> ولا حول ولاقوة الابالله والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## روعة التكوين

جنه الخلد ان شاء الله امين مثواهم بجوار النبي والشهداء واصحاب الرسول عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام وان لله وان إليه راجعون

----------


## اناستازيا

الحمد لله انه مات وهو راضي عنج ...والله يرحمه ويصبرج ويصبر اهله ....

----------


## حرم المهيــري

(مايلفظ من قول الا لديه رقيب عتيد) تذكري ان الله يراك

اللي ماياز لها الموضوع لاترد غالياتي .. ماله داعي وو ما يحتاي التجريح

ساره توني ارمسها .. وتوها تسولف عادي وياي البنيه قدرت تحدر ومافيها شي

لانه اللي عنده عزا مب معناته انه يغرق بحزنه وما يمارس حياته ..

عيل ريلي ربيعه اللي متوفي من 3 ايام واليوم هو في ميدان الوثبه

كيف قدر يسير المركاض؟؟ غير انه الله خلق فينا نعمة النسيان!!

خافن ربكن بسكن .. تجريح في البنيه

الكلام موجه لبعض البنات

وياليت ي ام حمد لوتسمحين تغلقين الردود

هالطلب من ساره

----------


## كارينا

احسن الله عزاكم يا اختي والله يصبرج يارب اترحمي عليه واتصدقي 
الله يرحمه ويغمد روحه الجنه

----------


## الحلاكلة

اللة يرحمة

----------


## ندى دبي

إنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون

الله يرحمه برحمته ان شا ءالله ويدخله الجنه

والله يصبرج اختي ويسر أمورج 

ولا حول ولاقوة الابالله والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## CALA_LILY

إنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون

الله يرحمه برحمته ان شا ءالله ويدخله الجنه

والله يصبرج اختي ويسر أمورج 

ولا حول ولاقوة الابالله والحمد لله على كل حال

----------


## umm_alreem

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون....
الله يصبرج حبيبتي ويعوضج في عيالج يارب....

----------


## rooza

الله يرحمه يارب ويجعل الجنه مثواه ان شالله ويجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه ...

وربي يزيدج ايمان وتثبيت ... هاي حال الدنيا الغاليه ... محد يعلم متي يومه ... والله قلبي يتقطع عليج ..بس انتي انسانه مؤمنه والله ياجرج في مصيبتج ويطرح البركه في عيالج ..ان شالله ويعينج على تربيتهم ..يارب

----------


## Um DaNaH

الله يصبرج يا اختي .. ويكون في عونج .. ويرحمه ويغفر له .. ويجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه .. 





> أحسن الله عزاج .. الله يرحمه ويرحم جميع موتى المسلمين
> 
> 
> بس كيف وحده زوجها متوفي,,وعندها بارض تفتح الإنترنت



مايحس بالجرح الا الجريح .. بدال ماتواسونها ... وتخففون عنها .. وتاخذون الاجر فيها .. 

فتحت قلبها لكم .. واخر شي ها جزاها .... 

خلوا الكلام اللي مايسر في نفسكم افضل .. !!!! الله العالم لا اعرف الحرمه ولا اعرف شي عنها بس نحن مسلمين ونحس ببعض ونحزن لمصيبه غيرنا ... وبصراحه في ناس صدق ماتحاسب ع رمستها .. !!!!!!!!!

اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك ..

----------


## أم شووق@

> الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويرزقه الجنه 
> ويجمعج وياه في الاخره مثل ماجمعج وياه في الدنيا 
> والله يباركلج في عيالج ويعوضونج ويصبرونج ويعينونج على تحمل فراقه 
> 
> الله يعينج اختي وياجرج في مصيبتج

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

انا لله وانا اليه راجعــــــون

عظم الله اجرج يالغاليه .. ويارب تكون خاتمه لاحزانج

ربي يرحم زوجج ويسكنه فسيح جنـــاته .. ويلهمكم الصبر والسلوان

----------


## أنا مسلمه

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ..

الحمدلله على كل حال .. ويوومه .. اصبري واحتسبي عزيزتي ..

وربي عيالج احسن تربيه ادعي داااايم .. وتدرين شو اجرج انتي ارمله والارمله لو عندها اطفال يتام وربتهم

من دون ماتزووج تسابق الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام في الجنه ..

يالله شووفي الاجر العظييييييييييييييييم .. مع انه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام هو اول من يدخل الجنه

لكن الارمله الي ربت الاعيال بدون زوووج تسااابقه سبحانه 

اصبري واحتسبي .. وادعيله دوم بالرحمه وتبرعي عنه ..

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله .. الله يرحمه برحمتتتتتتتتتته يارب العالمين ..

والله يهديييييييهم هالحرييييييييييم .. ربي يسامحهم ..

----------


## وصــــايف

ان لله وانا إليه راجعون 

الله يصبرج والله يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## برهومه ^_*

الله يصبرج

اوووووووووف انا ماقدرت تميت اصيح

عظم الله اجرج اختي 

ويزاه الجنه

----------


## بنت فـلان

الله يرحمه وبغفر له ان شااء الله ويعووضج ياارب ويبصركم اجمعيين

----------


## فراشه ملونه

الغاليه مشكوره على الرساله الحلوه وايد تاثرت والله ,,,,,,,الله يرحم ريلج ودوم ادعيله وانا زعلانه من ريلي بس والله بتصل وبستمسح منه

----------


## ليمونه الحلوه

الله يرحمه
والله اني اتاثرت وقعدت اصيح
ويصبرج انتي وعيالج ان شا ء الله

----------


## دانتيل

(( يااأيتها النفس المطمئنه ارجعي الى ربك راضيةْ مرضيه فادخلي في عبادي وَادخلي جَنتي )) 


قال تعالى(والذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبتً قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون) 
صدق الله العظيم 

أتقدم لك اختي بأحر التعازي في وفاة المغفور له بإذن الله 

زوجك
انالله وانا اليه راجعون
اللهم ارحمه وادخله فسيح جناتك 
اللهم نقه من خطاياه كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس 
اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد 
اللهم باعد بينهم وبين خطاياه كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب 
اللهم الهم اهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان

والله اني اقرى موضوعج واصيح

عظم الله أجرك أختي..

----------


## الأصالة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

الله يصبركم يارب  :Frown:

----------

